# 36415 and 99000 BCBS



## jbmcelrath (Jan 12, 2016)

Can someone please tell me whether we are to bill both 36415 and 99000 to BCBS, or just the 99000?  My trainer is telling me to only send 99000, but our patient account rep is saying I need to send both.


----------



## sbgill (Jan 21, 2016)

jbmcelrath said:


> Can someone please tell me whether we are to bill both 36415 and 99000 to BCBS, or just the 99000?  My trainer is telling me to only send 99000, but our patient account rep is saying I need to send both.



36415 is for the venipuncture stick and 99000 is for handling of a specimen for transfer from the office to a laboratory. So, if you are sending your labs to an outside lab, then I would say that you would be ok to bill both.


----------



## philipwells (Feb 5, 2016)

You can bill both but don't expect to get paid for the 99000. If you do happen to get paid for it, then please tell me the magic you work.

Thanks


----------

